# Nothing BURNS like a Deere



## wxnut (Sep 21, 2007)

This backhoe hit an underground powerline and the charge caused it to start fire. Fire fighters couldnt put any water on it until utillities could shut the power off. No one was hurt.



























Doug Raflik


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Deere ... that one's gone.
Good to hear that no one was hurt!
The flames in the third photo look great (same as in 1)! Curling and licking and producing that huge amount of black smoke. Cool (or not, actually HOT). Photo 3 is my favourite. Nothing distracting in that one, and such beautiful capture of the fire (true fact is that I have always been quite a bit afraid of fires, but I see that it also has some inherent beauty).


----------



## Mcfly (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it just me, or does anybody else see the planters peanut dude in #3?
Nice shots though...


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 24, 2007)

Mcfly said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else see the planters peanut dude in #3?
> Nice shots though...


 
I see an alligator making a fist. :greenpbl:

Photo number 3 is my favorite, too. 

Marian


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to see nobody was hurt and you came out with some awesome photos! 

-AS


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a costly piece of equiptment down the drains!!!!!!  Good thing the driver was about to get out.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 29, 2007)

yea, photo 3 is my favorite also - nothing too distracting. Simple and to the point. The composition is excellent, the smoke really dramatizes that photo.


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like #2, the people blurred in the foreground and the far right alignment of the focus makes me feel like you were sneaking around to get a good look. Great shots!


----------

